# Post Hernia Repair Hematoma diagnosis



## uwalia (Jun 10, 2016)

Can someone please tell me ICD-10 diagnosis code for post hernia repair pelvic hematoma


----------



## Dhaneshmurali (Jun 13, 2016)

*Icd10-n99.820*

Hi,

Post hernia hematoma, we have to consider post procedural hematoma that is complication of a procedure. So we can take hematoma by post procedural complication code N99.820.

(Postprocedural hemorrhage and hematoma of a genitourinary system organ or structure following a genitourinary system procedure).


Regards,
M Dhanesh CPC


----------

